# Reason #400,000,000,000,000 why I'm proud of my dog



## CurvyOne (Dec 21, 2012)

BECAUSE HE'S AWESOME! okay okay, I'll explain. 

I got my pup in CA. I was in CA to see specific doctors. I got cleared to go home so a couple weeks ago we moved back to Boise to our home. Currently our yard does not have a fence blocking the front yard from the back. In 2 weeks that will be fixed. 

In the mean time, I have a dog who has never shown any aggression towards another person or animal and has good recall. So on days that I cannot go out hiking, I take him out in our yard to play fetch, even without a fence. ALL the neighbors have seen us and come over to meet Huter, no one has had a problem. 

Today, I let Huter out to potty before I came out to play fetch. While I was still inside I heard a yappy dog barking its head off. I looked out and notice Huter had his attention on something. I walked out to see a kid (who belonged to the group of neighbors across the street in their front yard) on a skateboard with his off leash little white fluffy dog. The white fluffy dog was barking his head of right in front of our yard at Huter. 

Huter, on the other hand did NOT cross the boundary I have been working on for 2 weeks with him. He did NOT bark back and he did NOT appear nervous or agitated at all. THEN that little yappy dog ran into our yard straight after Huter barking and snapping. 

Know what my awesome German Shepherd did? He brought the little dog a ball and tried to get him to play. I called Huter off and he came right over to me and sat down. The neighbors came over and grabbed their dog and apologized profusely. The whole time I'm BEAMING with pride at my well behaved 6 month old puppy


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Good job. And he is just a puppy. i would be proud too. How is Boise? I went to school up in Moscow. I miss Idaho. Don't get me wrong, I love Orange County, but love Idaho's snow, and house prices. I could have 2 for what my condo cost.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is absolutely wonderful. What a very good boy. Of course you should be proud.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

400,000,000,000,000 reasons to be proud is nothing.
proud starts around 900,000,000,000,000,000,000
and that's barely touching the surface of proud.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

so, you let your 6 month old pup out unattended in a yard
that's not fenced in. knowing boundaries at 6 months old
is impressive.



CurvyOne said:


> BECAUSE HE'S AWESOME! okay okay, I'll explain.
> 
> I got my pup in CA. I was in CA to see specific doctors. I got cleared to go home so a couple weeks ago we moved back to Boise to our home. Currently our yard does not have a fence blocking the front yard from the back. In 2 weeks that will be fixed.
> 
> ...


----------



## CurvyOne (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah I figure my reasons to be proud will just continue to grow. 

I grew up in CA and its really not my fav place to be. BOISE IS AMAZING! I love love love it here. It was my home for 5 years before I had to go down to CA last year. So happy to be back  I love the weather. I love the people. I love the outdoorsy stuff. My home forever for sure. 

I'll be happy to have a fence up in a couple weeks. Even with a completely trained dog, you cannot control other dogs/people. I'm more concerned about someone snagging my pup than I am about a conflict between Huter and another dog. I really was just grabbing my water real quick when I let him out to potty. He really had to go, and I have to drink water right away in the morning. So he was only outside unattended for 30s. I will not be even be doing that again. But yeah until I get that fence up, I'll still be playing with Huter in our yard. 

It baffles me as to why the neighbors let there pooch run around when he obviously is not well socialized and has no boundaries. Not everyone elses dog would be so calm. I'm a little worried one of these days there little pup is going to get its butt whooped by a larger dog who doesnt take so kindly to him.


----------

